# flounder??



## fox26 (Feb 21, 2011)

Is anyone catchn any flounder around bob sykes area or on bob sykes? Little help would be appreciated I havnt realy targeted flounder with a rod and would like to catch a few


----------



## TTT (Jun 26, 2013)

Went to Bob Sikes last weekend and saw quite a few in coolers

In the past, I have gone with minnows and just fished in the shadow's of the bridge


----------



## fox26 (Feb 21, 2011)

Allright im getting skunked!!!! Went this afternoon with bull minnows.....nothing, so now gonna try early morning maybe with grubs. Any suggestions????


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I fished there many years. I like the area of the "triple pilings". As you walk on look to the left under the new bridge and you will see the construction of the pilings change. Start there throwing under the bridge and slowly dragging the bait back to you. Keep moving to a different area each throw. Flounder don't chase bait. They wait for the bait to come to them..


----------



## CLEVE3990 (Feb 24, 2012)

_ I got 3 nice ones last Friday there and 1 today. All I use is a pompano jig with either a strip of flounder belly or gulp shrimp on back, Fish from close to shore out to about 3rd big piling.:thumbsup:_


----------

